# Has anyone?



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

My husband was in the pet store where we get our seed from and found two black cockatiels. Ive never heard of black ones before and just wondering if anyone else has or seen one. 

Both birds have been sold but are still at the store so Im hoping to go have a look before they go.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

never heard of black cockatiels

but there are Black Palm Cockatoos but they're much bigger then cockatiels

and much more expensive 










just a small example of the price (i've seen them a lot more) 

$14,950 WEANED (not available unweaned) 

http://www.birdfarm.com/sale/palm-cockatoo-for-sale.asp


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Oh PLEASE take pics!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen one and it was a really dark charcoal grey.. it made it look like black.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

My guess is that they're babies as the greys is very dark when they are young (no dust yet). Take some pics.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I heard about 20 years ago that they were trying to develop a black Cockatiel. I think that sounds interesting!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> I heard about 20 years ago that they were trying to develop a black Cockatiel. I think that sounds interesting!


Black with those cute orange cheeks!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

I hoping tp go to the store later today or tommorrow, hope they are still there.
Ill try and take photos (if I can).


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Aly said:


> Black with those cute orange cheeks!



now I think that would be stunning! dark black with bright orange cheeks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bring your camera, I think a black cockatiel would be really neat


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

OK! If there is ever a black cockatiel with orange cheeks... i would get one! I love black animals and the orange cheeks would be adorable!

Do take pics!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh oh! Yes, pictures would be wonderful!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

It could have been a very dark charcoal grey tiel. Rocky was very dark and his grey baby Jr, was even darker almost black looking. I know breeders have been trying to breed these charcoal grey tiels so it is quite possible that is what he saw. Pictures would be great


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Im real sorry to say that I did go to the store today and I just missed them. Bummer.
I can only imagen what they looked like and hope that Im lucky enough to see one.
Sorry guys


----------

